# Good evening from South Carolina



## TJ Riddle (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello from SC. I am excited to have found this forum. I have been browsing it for a few days and am very pleased with what I have read. I am a Master Mason and member of the Scottish Rite. I've been blessed with a beautiful family and successful career, however my few years in Masonry has made me a better man in so many different ways. I look forward to further enlightenment on this site. Thanks again and God bless.


----------



## SteveS (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome Bro TJ. I'm new to the site and Share your sentiments.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 23, 2015)

Greetings brother and welcome to the forum. I am getting a great Masonic education here and I'm sure that you will too.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 6, 2016)

TJ Riddle said:


> Hello from SC. I am excited to have found this forum. I have been browsing it for a few days and am very pleased with what I have read. I am a Master Mason and member of the Scottish Rite. I've been blessed with a beautiful family and successful career, however my few years in Masonry has made me a better man in so many different ways. I look forward to further enlightenment on this site. Thanks again and God bless.[/QUOTE
> ?



How far are you from Orangeburg ?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome Brother, From the Great State of California. MWPHGLCA


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to the site


----------

